

F.C.C. Vote Sets Precedent on Unfettered Web Usage - robg
http://www.nytimes.com/2008/08/02/technology/02fcc.html?partner=rssuserland&emc=rss&pagewanted=all

======
mdasen
I'm not trying to be a downer or anything, but what the FCC did might have
been a lot more narrow than what everyone in our community is advertising.

The vote didn't say that companies can't throttle traffic. It was against
Comcast's truly evil reset packets - basically, against Comcast's forged
traffic. It is a very good thing that the FCC has taken a stand against ISPs
forging traffic to disrupt people's internet connection. However, I would
caution against statements like the NYTimes article has saying that the FCC
has come out against "equipment that slowed - but did not completely block -
file transfers using BitTorrent". This wasn't mere traffic shaping or
throttling in the Comcast case.

------
zandorg
Not technically 'Web' usage - more Internet usage.

I thought that distinction worth pointing out.

I doubt anyone's going to court over a multi-megabyte webpage...

